# Love Me Do



## robert@fm (Oct 4, 2012)

Beatles celebrate 50 years since first single


----------



## Austin Mini (Oct 4, 2012)

I started work in January 1963 with an apprentice wage of ?3-15s per week. With that money I could afford a new record (7/6d) every week. The Beatles was my favourite group and soon had every single/EP & LP they recorded. If only I still had them. The Beatles success led to ammeter groups forming locally which led to Friday and Saturday night dances. Hooray for the Beatles!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Oct 4, 2012)

ammeter or amateur??


----------



## KateR (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow that makes me feel old.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 4, 2012)

1963 seems so long ago now, I was 5


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2012)

Caroline said:


> 1963 seems so long ago now, I was 5



So was I  Seems like yesterday to me, where did the time go?


----------



## AJLang (Oct 4, 2012)

.......is then I say I wasn't even born.....I think I'll disappear now


----------



## David H (Oct 4, 2012)

Remember them well, had all their records, albums, EP's.

Actually had their red and blue double albums which I bought in Germany each album had additional tracks not available on UK or USA releases.

My son lent them to a friend of his and I never saw them again, it transpired he sold them on E-bay for ?1,400 and bought a ticket to the USA, I was a bit peeved at the time.

There's money in old records, found some 78 records of Cliff Richard and Frank Sinatra both in pristine condition (never played) Cliff Richard 78's worth ?500-?600 and Frank Sinatra slightly less.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 4, 2012)

Those "pesky kids" make me feel old to kate !    I was born in 63   The yung ins today nar nout !


----------



## trophywench (Oct 5, 2012)

Oy - I was 13 in 1963.

The Beatles & co, all happened just at the 'right' time for me, but unfortunately, led to me never ever learning to jive which I was actually quite proud of at the time (Rockers jived; I was - obviously!- a Mod) (more correctly, a wannabe one) (although count me out of the rioting then and now) but I've mourned the 'loss' of ever since!


----------

